# Pekiti Tirsia, Tortal v. Gaje



## Black Grass (Feb 14, 2002)

Can any one give me details on the differences between Nene Tortal and Leo Gaje pekiti tirsia.

I know they both learned from the same person ( Gaje maternal grandfather C. Tortal). Yet there styles look so different from each other. Gaje also seems to have a more comprehensive system.


Regards,
Black Grass


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 15, 2002)

i dont know who is the teacher of who, but you cannot say that they are equals. nene is the uncle of leo gaje, even though they might have the same teacher in the same family.

a friend of mine is one of leo gaje first students in the US. from what i know he teaches silat in his art, and he changes the name to "kali". i have three other friends who are students of mang tortal, and i was told that his style is almost unchanged from how he learned it, except now he is teaching the art with a new name to get new students. he still calls it "arnis"

even in the same style each person will have his own way to do it. there is nothing wrong with that and its good for the art. me and my brother and all my cousins have the same teacher (even my mom) and all of us have a different style to each others style, but its all gatdula method. if you get a chance to learn from both groups i would recommend you did that.

anyway you know what? both g. gaje and mang tortal have excellent reputation in the philippines with everybody, and not that many people have that.


----------

